
Knuth Prize 2019 Goes to Avi Wigderson - furcyd
http://www.sigact.org/prizes/knuth.html
======
furcyd
"One of saints of computational complexity?" see
[https://lucatrevisan.wordpress.com/2016/10/07/avi60-zero-
kno...](https://lucatrevisan.wordpress.com/2016/10/07/avi60-zero-knowledge-
for-all-np/)

